# West Bay "Black Jack" Tournament



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5727

FishWestEnd's April & May tournaments are being combined. A "black jack" tournament will be the name of the game... With Redfish & Trout being our targeted species.

I have yet to confirm but I'd like to have all Flounder brought in alive and donate them all to the Sea Center. Hopefully with the help of MuddSkipper we can get them out here.

We're going to shoot for the May tournament date of Saturday May 22, 2010 for our Tournament.

Black Jack = Closest to 21" without going over. Earlier measured fish wins... Two categories 1 for Trout & 1 for Redfish. So two winners.

Individual tournament, fishing with other tournament anglers permitted and any number of groups teams etc... Yall fight it out before arriving to measuring table!

Entry Fee: ~ $50.00 / angler (still working on details, costs etc)

More details to come but mark your calendars. Registration will be up early April.

All participants will receive:

1 year subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal (just named #1 hunting & fishing magazine for ALL of Texas)

FishWestEnd Hat, Koozie, & Sticker

Were going to be checking with our sponsors so they prize list and door prizes will be good!

I've spoken with Texas Marine and they will be putting a door prize together as well.

Going to try and get a couple rods for the two winners, I'll be contacting the rod guys (Charlie's Custom Rods & Billy StiX Custom Rods)

Runner up prizes will be awarded etc.

We also might enlist the services of Roy Perry who does amazing work with metal and get him to make a nice flounder for the angler that brings in the most live flounder! He made our trophies last year for the Slam Tournament that we hosted on the 4th of July. It was a big hit and everyone liked the trophies.

We look forward to having a great turnout. The location of the event will be at the new Sea Isle Marina (downstairs)

This tournament will be open to EVERYONE guides included!

I'm still finalizing details so this is all subject to change.

Please mark your calendars and we look forward to seeing a lot of yall out on the water!

Tight Lines~

Coe Parker


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Coe...This is the same day as trophytroutman's Texas Childrens Hospital tourney out of Topwater. Lots of people already fishing this event on 5/22. You can't have a 'Blackjack' tourney without me Bro!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yes lets not take away from the TCH tourney. A Charity event should come first. And no doubt if Blackquack224 is not there it just isnt a tourney!!!! lol


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry guys were stuck on this date... The date has been posted since early February on our website... we asked around beginning of year & there were no conflicts then or at least that I found. Its already been published & aired on radio shows and changing the date would do more harm than good.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

List of door prizes / awards as of right now:

2 reels are being donated (awaiting details)
Guided fishing trips
Oxygen systems
3 Billy StiX Custom Spiral Rods
Lures
Complete Wading Setup


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Just got word that *Big Nasty Bait Co.* are putting together some new lure packs as door prizes, these baits are highly effective and a great new soft plastic to add to your arsenal.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Flyer / Rules & Sign Up*


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

This is gonna be a great time...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tournament registration is up... All paid entries get 1 year free subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal, West End Anglers hat & Koozie.

http://www.fishwestend.com/fish-west-end-black-jack-tournament-2010


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Register now, Tournament is this Saturday.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have a little over twenty entries so far. If your on the Island & wish to stop by the weigh in come down to Sea Isle & stop by the newly remodeled "West End Marina"

21706 Burnet Drive
(Sea Isle)
Galveston, TX 77554

I'll be there around 2PM. The weigh in starts at 4PM.


----------

